# Whole Home DVR installation options



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

Do I have to have both a cable (Charter) line and a DirecTV line near my cable modem/router to use DECA?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

I take it you mean you are talking hooking up your whole-home-DVR cloud to also connect to the internet. 

Presumably, your cable modem also serves as a switch/router, and/or you have a separate ethernet switch. In either case, you would hook the stand alone DECA to that ethernet network via Cat 5e cable and the RJ45 plug, and would also connect that same DECA to the whole-home-DVR cloud via the coax connection. The DECAs attached to your HD DVRs/receivers hook directly to the whole-home-DVR cloud via the same coax network that carries the satellite programming.


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea that's what I figured.

This crap just ain't worth the hassel. It adds up to about $200 any way I try to slice it.

One last hope: If both my receivers are of the H24/HR24 model line, is it already hooked up? I mean they both have internal DECAs, right? And Whole Home DVR doesn't require internet access, right?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DoesItMatter said:


> Yea that's what I figured.
> 
> This crap just ain't worth the hassel. It adds up to about $200 any way I try to slice it.
> 
> One last hope: If both my receivers are of the H24/HR24 model line, is it already hooked up? I mean they both have internal DECAs, right? And Whole Home DVR doesn't require internet access, right?


Correct. You can just have WHDVR turned on if you have all H24/HR24 receivers.

Regarding your first question, as long as you have ethernet available near any of your receivers, you can use that to connect all the receivers to the Internet using a Broadband DECA. It doesn't necessarily need to be right next to your cable modem and/or router.

- Merg


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

And, don't forget the $3/month charge to enable Whole Home regardless of how it's connected.

More info in the sticky threads above.


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

OK. Well I just checked and I have x21 and x22 model receivers. I called DirecTV just for giggles and they couldn't promise me any certain model receiver. So then I got a price of $199 + $49 for WHDVR equipment and installation. I talked them down to $149 for everything then I said No Thanks.

Forget about internet connectivity. That option is too expensive. Can I just buy quantity 2 of model DECA1MR0-01 and be good to go?


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Internet connectivity for your setup should not cost any extra - unless of course you don't have internet already at the location - as it's part of the standard whole-home upgrade installation.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DoesItMatter said:


> OK. Well I just checked and I have x21 and x22 model receivers. I called DirecTV just for giggles and they couldn't promise me any certain model receiver. So then I got a price of $199 + $49 for WHDVR equipment and installation. I talked them down to $149 for everything then I said No Thanks.
> 
> Forget about internet connectivity. That option is too expensive. Can I just buy quantity 2 of model DECA1MR0-01 and be good to go?


You could just get two DECA units. However, you need to be on a SWM setup to use DECA. For your HD-DVR, do you have one or two coax cables going to it. If you have two, then you need to upgrade your system to a SWM (Single Wire Multiswitch) system. In that case, the $149 would not be that bad of a deal.

- Merg


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

I have the SWM stuff already (just 1 cable coming into my DVR.) (((And yes I can record 2 shows at the same time.))) So, I just need 2 DECA units and nothing else?? I don't need a Power Inverter, Power Supply, Green Stickered Splitter, Flux Capacitor? 

Just (2) DECA1MR0-01 units and (2) little ethernet cables (if not included)?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

DoesItMatter said:


> Just (2) DECA1MR0-01 units and (2) little ethernet cables (if not included)?


That's all you need (the short ethernet cables should be included). You might find some cheaper ones on ebay. Once you hook those up, you would have to call Directv to activate Whole Home DVR ($3/mth).


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

I found some on Ebay for $15.

So I'm going to hook up a DECA unit at each receiver, then I call DirecTV to have whole home DVR turned on. Will new menu options appear for using/configuring the service? I've never seen the screens before.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The necessary menu items are under Whole-Home. Menu /PC & setup / system setup.

It'll just say not enabled until you call.

Basically name each HR, get it turned on - after you hook up the Decas and reboot each box.

If you have your internet / Lan connection near an existing coax or can run a piece of coax from an existing splitter (or add a 2 way splitter) to your net connection - an additional deca / power supply or a Broadband Deca (black box includes PS) is about $30.

Be sure the splitter has a green label.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

After Whole Home is activated by Directv, you will need to make sure the Share Playlist option is set to Yes in the Whole Home menu. You can also allow deletion from all rooms or current room only.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DoesItMatter said:


> I have the SWM stuff already (just 1 cable coming into my DVR.) (((And yes I can record 2 shows at the same time.))) So, I just need 2 DECA units and nothing else?? I don't need a Power Inverter, Power Supply, Green Stickered Splitter, Flux Capacitor?
> 
> Just (2) DECA1MR0-01 units and (2) little ethernet cables (if not included)?
> 
> Thanks for the help!!


If you don't have a green label SWM8 or green label SWM-LNB, you should install a Band Stop Filter (BSF). The BSF should be installed between the main splitter and the SWM-LNB or between the main splitter and the SWM8. While you can use MRV without one, if you experience issues with MRV, that could very well be the issue.

- Merg


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been reading and it looks like I only need a BSF if I have a non-compatible MRV receiver on my system. I only have 2 receivers and both are MRV compatible.

Am I taking the info that I found elsewhere out-of-context? Do I still need a BSF?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

If you don't have a green label SWM-LNB or SWM8, it is recommended that you have a BSF installed. In the case of SWM-LNB, the BSF should be between the first splitter and the LNB. In the case of the SWM8, the BSF should be between the first splitter and the SWM8. In the latter case, you need to put all your receivers off of one SWM output from the SWM8 as the BSF will preclude MRV from working between the SWM1 and SWM2 outputs.

- Merg


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

So basically, if the Ethernet signal enters into a non-green SWM, that might cause problems? I wonder how.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's a matter of that equipment being optimized for the full bandwidth needed for TV and network communication. If the equipment is designed to handle that full bandwidth with no issues, then everything works. If not, then it "maybe" works.


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

OK. I ordered a BSF from ebay. Which way do I hook it up? The jumper side to the SWM or the jumper side to the splitter?

If I decide to add another DECA in the future to my router for internet access, do I need a power inserter even if my router has PoE?


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

Well now I'm reading on other threads that I need a green label splitter also. Is this true?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DoesItMatter said:


> OK. I ordered a BSF from ebay. Which way do I hook it up? The jumper side to the SWM or the jumper side to the splitter?
> 
> If I decide to add another DECA in the future to my router for internet access, do I need a power inserter even if my router has PoE?


Yes. The Broadband DECA needs its own PI as it is not connected directly to a receiver to receive power. If you order the BB DECA, the PI comes as part of the package. You can also use a white DECA unit with a PI.



DoesItMatter said:


> Well now I'm reading on other threads that I need a green label splitter also. Is this true?


A green label splitter is recommended (just as a green label SWM-LNB or SWM8), but is not necessarily required. Once again, if you notice that you are having issues with MRV, it could be the non-green label item that is the cause.

The green labels mean that they were designed to take into account the frequencies and specs required for DECA. Also, the green label SWM-LNB and SWM8 for all purposes have a BSF built into them.

- Merg


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

Just send in my email to DirecTV support for "unsupported" WHDVR (fingers crossed)

So which way do I hook up the BSF? Female end toward splitter, or female end toward SWM?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Technically, the BSF doesn't matter which 'direction' it's put in. Generally, you should put it on the input of the splitter (male) to the coax going to the dish (female). No adapters required.


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

OK, sorry for backtracking on myself, but I just got home and looked, both the splitter and the LNB have a green label. Does the model # matter, or just the fact that it has a green label?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

DoesItMatter said:


> OK, sorry for backtracking on myself, but I just got home and looked, both the splitter and the LNB have a green label. Does the model # matter, or just the fact that it has a green label?


The fact that it's a green label is enough.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DoesItMatter said:


> OK, sorry for backtracking on myself, but I just got home and looked, both the splitter and the LNB have a green label. Does the model # matter, or just the fact that it has a green label?


You're good to go then!

- Merg


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I'll let you know how it goes. Now to deal with the Ebayer who hasn't sent me a confirmation on my 2 DECAs.


----------



## DoesItMatter (Jan 31, 2011)

Got my DECAs and hooked them up. They connected right away. It's all good. Thanks for everyone's help. Now to search how to install a bigger hard drive in the DVR.


----------

